# September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 August 2009)

Good evening everyone! 

With only five trading days until the end of the month it's time to start thinking about your entry for the September stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader this month is samgribbles, whose selection *BDL* has achieved a very impressive 109.76% return so far during August. Derty is currently in second place with *POL*, sitting on a solid 60.78% gain. Rounding out the top three this month is GumbyLearner whose pick *MSR* is not far behind with a 57.14% price increase during the month so far.

The stock tipping competition this month is once again proudly sponsored by Stator-AFM. Stator-AFM is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. Stator enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, Stator is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, Stator has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between September 1 and September 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Monday August 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 August 2009)

MGX please Joe.

gg


----------



## Knobby22 (25 August 2009)

BAU for me.


----------



## jbocker (26 August 2009)

Hello Joe
ede for me please


----------



## nunthewiser (26 August 2009)

BDM thanks joe


----------



## drillinto (26 August 2009)

SRZ


----------



## SilverRanger (26 August 2009)

ERM here


----------



## son of baglimit (26 August 2009)

nms


----------



## lianeisme (26 August 2009)

ELD once again thank you


----------



## jonnycage (26 August 2009)

pre please


----------



## Semillon (26 August 2009)

USA thanks


----------



## Lucky_Country (26 August 2009)

ADI 

Thanks still a believer just taking awhile !


----------



## pan (26 August 2009)

srk thanks


----------



## pops11 (26 August 2009)

ADY for me thanks.


----------



## swm79 (26 August 2009)

nxs for me thanks joe


----------



## TheAbyss (26 August 2009)

MEL for me please


----------



## gooner (26 August 2009)

STO as someone got in on NXS before me


----------



## pj2105 (26 August 2009)

ENV for me please
thanks


----------



## Flip (26 August 2009)

BEC please


----------



## grace (26 August 2009)

INP again Joe


----------



## Ashsaege (26 August 2009)

CNX thanks


----------



## tigerboi (26 August 2009)

AWE thanks joe...tb


----------



## the barry (26 August 2009)

ggg thanks


----------



## tiggy013 (26 August 2009)

htx


----------



## nunthewiser (26 August 2009)

Good luck tiggy


----------



## explod (26 August 2009)

sss please Joe


----------



## bigdog (26 August 2009)

AXY please Joe


----------



## sammy84 (26 August 2009)

AEZ thanks


----------



## legs (26 August 2009)

pem cheers


----------



## legs (26 August 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> MGX please Joe.
> 
> gg




hoping of a takeover Garpal?..


----------



## UPKA (26 August 2009)

CTP for me please


----------



## Peanut (26 August 2009)

OEX for me please


----------



## Donga (26 August 2009)

CHM thanks


----------



## springhill (27 August 2009)

CXY cheers


----------



## GumbyLearner (27 August 2009)

SVL please Joe


----------



## nulla nulla (27 August 2009)

*DXS* this month please Joe


----------



## Muschu (27 August 2009)

BBI please Joe -- why not go out on a limb?


----------



## So_Cynical (27 August 2009)

*ARJ* - The Ark Fund...Expecting some news and with that some market certainty in early September....good for a bounce as now hitting 3 year lows.

Thanks Joe


----------



## white_crane (28 August 2009)

MAE
thanks Joe


----------



## Mofra (28 August 2009)

I'll take IRL please Joe


----------



## YELNATS (28 August 2009)

FMS this time thanks


----------



## jancha (28 August 2009)

BMY Thanx


----------



## kenny (28 August 2009)

*GGP *for me thanks but I think they might have already run too fast.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## Miner (28 August 2009)

RAW for me Joe if no one has taken. 
Otherwise IRL again. 
Thanks


----------



## craigj (28 August 2009)

cfu  

thanks joe


----------



## berbouy (29 August 2009)

SGZ for this month, thanks joe


----------



## pops11 (29 August 2009)

Can i change mine to

RMR Ram Resources please. Thx.


----------



## Faizal (29 August 2009)

GRR for me thanks


----------



## Kipp (29 August 2009)

HSN Hansen for me.  Thx


----------



## Bonk (29 August 2009)

JPR    ....thxz , this is it!


----------



## Mickel (29 August 2009)

I'll try LNC again Joe thanks.


----------



## LeeTV (29 August 2009)

*GBA* thanks


----------



## supermatt (29 August 2009)

MLB thankyou very much


----------



## pcr_bull (29 August 2009)

'BUY' for me please, thankyou!


----------



## Pallen (29 August 2009)

CTP


----------



## Stagman (29 August 2009)

Could I have PRR please?  Thanks


----------



## Dowdy (29 August 2009)

ARJ

set to rebound


----------



## davidlorn (29 August 2009)

ill give RHI a run


----------



## jono1887 (30 August 2009)

BLY


----------



## sam76 (30 August 2009)

I'll give BOS another shot (if it ever comes out of suspension)


----------



## tyson nicholson (30 August 2009)

Hi not sure whether you have to register to enter the comp ... but if it is as simple as this can I have....... 'SYS' ..........thanks


----------



## nathanblack (30 August 2009)

AJA..Thanks


----------



## kgee (30 August 2009)

DOW please


----------



## doogie_goes_off (30 August 2009)

BUL thankyou Joe


----------



## shoe crew (30 August 2009)

CUE please...


----------



## Happy (31 August 2009)

TRF thanks


----------



## Real1ty (31 August 2009)

GPT for me


----------



## ross100 (31 August 2009)

esi for me


----------



## jonojpsg (31 August 2009)

I'll try SDL again thanks - gotta move this month


----------



## white_goodman (31 August 2009)

AMA please


----------



## white_goodman (31 August 2009)

tyson nicholson said:


> Hi not sure whether you have to register to enter the comp ... but if it is as simple as this can I have....... 'SYS' ..........thanks




refer to rules in post 1... you are ineligible


----------



## spooly74 (31 August 2009)

EMG thanks.


----------



## munga (31 August 2009)

hzn thanks


----------



## explod (31 August 2009)

explod said:


> sss please Joe




SSS not going to make the 1 cent limit by the look this arvo, so

could I please have COE thanks Joe


----------



## happytown (31 August 2009)

DMA please joe

cheers


----------



## noco (31 August 2009)

MOL thanks Joe


----------



## roofa (31 August 2009)

ESI thanx.


----------



## nomore4s (31 August 2009)

Joe if it's not too late & it's not already taken - I'll take MXR.


----------



## etingsoon (31 August 2009)

I quote for "BSL"


----------



## AussiePaul72 (31 August 2009)

Hi Joe,
I'll take Spitfire Resources (SPI) thanks. They are due to release their first JORC manganese resource. Good luck to all


----------



## sall123 (31 August 2009)

ill go with jml thanks


----------



## cutz (31 August 2009)

Short on MQG, 

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Family_Guy (31 August 2009)

RDR again pls Joe. Top work.


----------



## nunthewiser (31 August 2009)

cutz said:


> Short on MQG,
> 
> Thanks Joe.





LOL 

i wish we could add them


----------



## noirua (31 August 2009)

FLX please, thanks Joe


----------

